# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση μέσω του δικτύου ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος

## playnet3

> Η Federal Communications Commission (η αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ) άλλαξε τους κανόνες της την Παρασκευή με την ελπίδα της ευρύτερης προώθησης των ευρυζωνικών πρόσβασεων σε όλες τις πολιτείες με την προσφορά της υπηρεσίας μέσω του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου.
> 
> "Αυτή η νέα τεχνολογία κρατά τη μεγάλη υπόσχεση ως χαμηλού κόστους ευρυζωνικό ανταγωνιστή. Η διεισδυτικότητα του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν κάθε σπίτι στην Αμερική μπορεί να προσεγγιστεί από αυτόν τον τύπο υπηρεσίας" είπε o Πρόεδρος της FCC Michael Powell και η Επίτροπος Kathleen Abernathy.
> 
> Η FCC δηλώνει ότι το κόστος της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης μέσω ηλεκτροφόρων καλωδίων πρέπει να είναι αρκετά χαμηλό, θεωρώντας ότι τα ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια είναι πιο διαδεδομένα από τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές. Η επιτροπή επίσης δήλωσε ότι αυτό πρέπει να ενθαρρύνει τις επιχειρήσεις παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος να δεχτούν αυτούς τους κανόνες δεδομένου ότι θα τους επιτρέψει περισσότερες επιχειρησιακές ευκαιρίες.
> 
> Η απόδοση της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης μέσω ηλεκτροφόρων καλωδίων με αυτές άλλων μορφών ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης φαίνεται να είναι πολύ παρόμοια: "Ήμουν σε θέση να παρακολουθήσω μια ταινία ποιότητας DVD, να παίξω ένα videogame online και να τυπώσω σελίδες από έναν ιστοχώρο -- όλα ταυτόχρονα. Απλά συνδέοντας μια συσκευή σε μια παροχή ρεύματος επιτράπηκε το να επικοινωνήσει με συσκευές που ήταν συνδεδεμένες σε παροχές σε άλλα δωμάτια, καθώς επίσης και συνδέει με το Διαδίκτυο" είπε ο Επίτροπος Kevin J. Martin.
> 
> Η FCC ανέφερε ότι η μέση ταχύτητα της ευρωζωνικής πρόσβασης μέσω ηλεκτροφόρων καλωδίων είναι 1-3Mbit/sec.
> ...


Είναι αυτό που λέμε ο ΟΤΕ θα μπεί στα λιμέρια της ΔΕΗ,η ΔΕΗ στον ΟΤΕ,η ΕΗΔΑΠ και στους 2.Και λέω εγώ τώρα,η ΔΕΗ με έχει ταράξει στην πτώση της τάσης μου εδώ και 1 μήνα.Φαντάζεστε να πέφτει ο γενικός επειδή υπερφορτώθηκε το δίκτυο(και ειδικά με το emule!!!!!!

----------


## mxou

Ωραίααααα, να το καινούργιο cable! Ο,τι προλάβουν να αρπάξουν, εκμεταλλευόμενοι φτηνές υπάρχουσες υποδομές ή κάτι νέο;

Μπα, μάλλον το πρώτο. Αντι να περάσουν ινούλες πάνω σε όλους τους στύλους και να τελειώσει το πανηγύρι, κάνουν ακόμα μεσοβέζικα.

$$$ talks

----------


## papashark

Eγώ θα περιμένω να περάσουν broadband μέσα από το νερό.

Να ανοίγω την βρήση του σπιτιού και να ρέουν άφθονα και δροσερά τα δεδομένα....


(τα spam θα τα κάνω redirect στο καζανάκι της τουαλέτας).

----------


## ea6gka

> Eγώ θα περιμένω να περάσουν broadband μέσα από το νερό.
> 
> Να ανοίγω την βρήση του σπιτιού και να ρέουν άφθονα και δροσερά τα δεδομένα....
> 
> 
> (τα spam θα τα κάνω redirect στο καζανάκι της τουαλέτας).


δεν εχεις και αδικο , το νερο ποτε δεν μου εχει κοπει  ::

----------


## SCORPION

Mπα! μην το λες! Τελευταία είχα κάτι ωραιότατες 12ωρες διακοπές επί κάποιες μέρες.

Πάντως πέρα από τ'αστείο , καλό φαίνεται σαν ιδέα.
Βέβαια ,ακόμη καλύτερο, το κάθε πράγμα να έχει το δικό του δίκτυο 
κατά το δυνατό, για να μην μπλέξουμε τα μπούτια μας καμιά ώρα.

----------


## playnet3

> Mπα! μην το λες! Τελευταία είχα κάτι ωραιότατες 12ωρες διακοπές επί κάποιες μέρες.
> 
> Πάντως πέρα από τ'αστείο , καλό φαίνεται σαν ιδέα.
> Βέβαια ,ακόμη καλύτερο, το κάθε πράγμα να έχει το δικό του δίκτυο 
> κατά το δυνατό, για να μην μπλέξουμε τα μπούτια μας καμιά ώρα.


εκτός και άν το αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## akis-man

> Eγώ θα περιμένω να περάσουν broadband μέσα από το νερό.
> 
> Να ανοίγω την βρήση του σπιτιού και να ρέουν άφθονα και δροσερά τα δεδομένα....
> 
> 
> (τα spam θα τα κάνω redirect στο καζανάκι της τουαλέτας).


 axaxaxaxxaxxaxaxaxaxaxax  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BaCkOs

μπορεί να φαίνεται αστείο αλλα είναι πολύ καλή η ιδέα αυτή .. τέτοιες "σισκευουλες" για net μέσο του δικτύου τις δεη κυκλοφορούν με κόστος 50euro (ρεύμα-eth)
αν το προχωρήσει η δεη θα γίνει ο νέος αντίπαλος του οτε.. μιας και δεν θα χρειάζεται να περνάει νέα καλώδια οποτε κατευθείας αποκτάμε εναλλακτικό δίκτυο ..
τώρα μια άλλη ιδέα είναι για όσους είναι σε πολυκατοικίες και βάζουν "ρουτερακι" στην ταράτσα με ρεύμα από την πολυκατοικία να πετάνε επάνω και ένα τέτοιο οποτε βάζοντας την αντίστοιχη συσκευή και στο σπίτι τους να έχουν και lan μέσο του ρεύματος οποτε δεν θα χρειάζεται να κατεβάζουν κανένα καλώδιο κάτω .. 
 ::

----------


## mojiro

εγω προτεινω η δεη να χρησιμοποιησει τις ραγες του τρενου για να περασει
το ρευμα. εχουν και μεγαλυτερο bandwith.

----------


## ice

*--Bad mode on--*
Για σενα ειδικα θα σου φερω καλωδιο υψηλης τασης να εχεις maximum bandwith mojiro .  ::   ::   ::   ::  


*--Bad mode off--*

----------


## mojiro

> *--Bad mode on--*
> Για σενα ειδικα θα σου φερω καλωδιο υψηλης τασης να εχεις maximum bandwith mojiro .     
> 
> 
> *--Bad mode off--*



 ::  μπιζζζζτ μπζιτ μπιζζζιζιζιζιζιιζιζιτ  :: 

γιατι η δεη να μην χρησιμοποιησει και τα καλωδια του οτε για τροφοδοσια ?
αχροιστα μας ειναι ετσι και αλλιως....

----------


## johnnie

> Eγώ θα περιμένω να περάσουν broadband μέσα από το *νερό*...



Πάντως το *μεταλλικό* νερό σηκώνει και gigabit!
Όσο για τους ιούς το πρόβλημα λύνεται με έναν καθαριστή νερού...κάτι σαν αυτόν που διαφημίζει ο μουστακαλής της Center Εισ@γωγικής στην T.V.(τις δύσκολες ώρες!)



Υ.Γ.:Το λάστιχο του κήπου έχει τρελλλεεές απώλειες!

----------


## NetTraptor

Πέρα από την πλάκα…. Εδώ θα χρειαστούμε και 10 Χρόνια για αυτή την φάση….

Στην Αγγλία είχε γίνει μια δοκιμή σε κάποια περιοχή…. Και από ότι είχα διαβάσει εν έτη 2000 τον είχαν…. Πππππ….. Το άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει τότε αναφερόταν σε πολύ κακής ποιότητας συνδέσεις και προβλήματα σχετιζόμενα με την καλωδίωση του κάθε σπιτιού όπως και προβλήματα θορύβου που δεν άφηναν τις τότε συσκευές modem να αντεπεξέλθουν στις προδιαγραφές που θα είχε το δίκτυο!

Αν είναι να μου ξηλώσουν τους τοίχους… άστο καλύτερα! Δεν αγοράζω ένα σιντριβάνι και όταν έρθει το Internet μέσω νερού….. Βλέπουμε τι θα γίνει…

----------


## racer

Ο ΟΣΕ ένα φεγγάρι είχε εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για παροχή backbone. Δεν είμαι σιγουρος αν σκοπέβανε να το πετάσουνε μέσα στις ράγες η δίπλα απο τις γραμμές πάντος :: 

Επίσις ένας απο τους μεγαλύτερους παροχείς οπτικών ιννών στην Αθήνα είναι μία ετερεία που την έχουνε αυτοί που έχουνε και την Αττική οδό  :: 

Συμπέρασμα: το ακριβό είναι το σκάψήμο!

----------


## andreas

Απο τι ξερω ο ΟΣΕ εχει σκαψει και εχει βαλει οπτικες ινες αλλα τις εβαλε επιφανειακα με αποτελεσμα η διαθεσιμοτητα τους να ειναι χαμηλη (=κακοτεχνια?). 

Αλλα ας μας πει καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα!

----------


## ekklisis

Βρε παιδιά, η περιβόητη tellas τάχα με τη δύναμη της ΔΕΗ, τι να είναι άραγε; Απλά θυγατρική, ή μήπως το backbone feed έρχεται σε υψηλή τάση από τον υδροηλεκτρικό σταθμό;

----------


## 123456789

> Βρε παιδιά, η περιβόητη tellas τάχα με τη δύναμη της ΔΕΗ, τι να είναι άραγε; Απλά θυγατρική, ή μήπως το backbone feed έρχεται σε υψηλή τάση από τον υδροηλεκτρικό σταθμό;


"Αντικαταστάθηκαν η μία ή και οι δύο από τις προστασίες των πυλώνων (τα πάνω πάνω καλώδια). Το καλώδιο δένεται στο παλίο και τραβώντας το παλιό γίνεται η αντικατάσταση. Για να συνεχίσει η όδευση το καλώδιο μουφάρεται αφού κατέβει χαμηλότερα στον πυλώνα. Υπάρχουν τρία συνεργεία που δουλεύουν για την κατασκευή, ένα περνά τα καλώδια, ένα τα ρυθμίζει και τα δένει στην τελική τους θέση και τέλος ένα τρίτο κάνει τις μούφες (αυτό είναι αγγλικό συνεργείο).

Στη διαδρομή υπάρχουν κομβικά σημεία, τα οποία παρουσιάζονται και στο παραπάνω σχήμα, όπου και τοποθετείται ειδικός χώρος με τον οπτικό κατανεμητή. Οι χώροι αυτοί βρίσκονται στους υποσταθμούς της ΔΕΗ, λίγο έξω από μεγάλες πόλεις. Η ακόλουθες εικόνες παρουσιάζουν την εγκατάσταση του καλωδίου καθώς και έναν από τους χώρους των κομβικών σημείων."

Δες και συνημμένη εικόνα...

----------


## gbarl

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Eγώ θα περιμένω να περάσουν broadband μέσα από το *νερό*...
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως το *μεταλλικό* νερό σηκώνει και gigabit!
> Όσο για τους ιούς το πρόβλημα λύνεται με έναν καθαριστή νερού...κάτι σαν αυτόν που διαφημίζει ο μουστακαλής της Center Εισ@γωγικής στην T.V.(τις δύσκολες ώρες!)
> 
> ...


Μην γελάς καθόλου...κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι έχει γίνει και αυτό. Εκμεταλεύονται τις (σιδερένιες-χάλκινες) σωληνώσεις της ύδρευσης για να περάσουν data. Αυτή η τεχνική, να περνάς data από τις σωληνώσεις της ύδρευσης, θεωρήται πολύ hacker-άδικη!

Γόογλισε το λίγο, και θα το βρεις... ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...Αντικαταστάθηκαν η μία ή και οι δύο από τις προστασίες των πυλώνων (τα πάνω πάνω καλώδια)...


Γιαυτό μας έχει ταράξει στις πτώσεις τάσης?

----------


## Cha0s

> μπορεί να φαίνεται αστείο αλλα είναι πολύ καλή η ιδέα αυτή .. τέτοιες "σισκευουλες" για net μέσο του δικτύου τις δεη κυκλοφορούν με κόστος 50euro (ρεύμα-eth)
> ..........
> τώρα μια άλλη ιδέα είναι για όσους είναι σε πολυκατοικίες και βάζουν "ρουτερακι" στην ταράτσα με ρεύμα από την πολυκατοικία να πετάνε επάνω και ένα τέτοιο οποτε βάζοντας την αντίστοιχη συσκευή και στο σπίτι τους να έχουν και lan μέσο του ρεύματος οποτε δεν θα χρειάζεται να κατεβάζουν κανένα καλώδιο κάτω ..


Απόσο γνωρίζω αυτές οι συκευές λειτουργούν 'μέχρι' το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ.
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν περνάει το σήμα (που αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι σε μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα και έτσι μπορούν και περνάνε data μέσα από τα συμβατικά καλώδια) γιατί απλά κόβεται.
Άρα μάλλον πρόκειται για άλλη πατέντα και μία πολυκατοικία δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο αφού κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει δικό της ρολόι.
Επομένως οι συσκυές αυτές κάνουν μόνο για το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού μας (και αν έχουμε και 3φασικό τότε μόνο για την κάθε φάση) + ότι νομίζω υπάρχει και περιορισμός στην απόσταση...

Πάντως με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή γενικώς αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι ριζικά όλα τα άλλα είναι μπαλώματα...

Π.Χ. είναι αδιανόητο να υπάρχει DSL υποστηριξή σε κάτι βουνά εδώ στην Αττική και να μην υπάρχει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (στο πολυτεχνίο απο κάτω) επειδή λέει έχουν περάσει οπτική ίνα!

Να την χέσω τέτοια αναβάθμιση του δικτύου... φτιάχνουν το ένα για να χαλάσουν το άλλο;

τσ τσ τσ...

----------


## papashark

> Π.Χ. είναι αδιανόητο να υπάρχει DSL υποστηριξή σε κάτι βουνά εδώ στην Αττική και να μην υπάρχει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (στο πολυτεχνίο απο κάτω) επειδή λέει έχουν περάσει οπτική ίνα!
> 
> Να την χέσω τέτοια αναβάθμιση του δικτύου... φτιάχνουν το ένα για να χαλάσουν το άλλο;
> 
> τσ τσ τσ...


Χαιρετίσματα από το ακριτικό Πασαλιμάνι που δεν έχει dsl (αλλά έχουν μερικά στενά παραπάνω.....)

----------

